
Sam Altman is running for governor of CA? - onetimeuseacct
https://twitter.com/kimmaicutler/status/863674430890717185
======
nodesocket
Not sure why this links to a tweet, here is the source article:

[http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/williesworld/article/The-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/williesworld/article/The-
man-President-Trump-fears-most-11144034.php)

